# Return to Invoice Insurance



## 185sport (Aug 27, 2010)

I understand the principle but it seems "to good to be true".

I've been quoted £205 for £15K of cover for 4 years. If the car is a write off within the insured period then the policy will make up the difference between my car insurers settlement value and my invoice price.

Has anyone bought this and claimed on it, and if so were there any problems?


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

https://www.directgap.co.uk/terms_return_to_invoice.aspx

have a damn good read of the small print in the website (similar type of policy ) above

sounds good but it isn't all roses

Insured Value: The greater of:
a) The actual amount you received under the motor insurance policy in respect of the insured vehicle as a result of the total loss; or
b) The market value at the date of loss of a motor vehicle which is the same age, mileage, make and model as the insured vehicle, such value to be determined by referring to the Glass's Guide. Such price shall be no more than 110% of the Glass's Guide price for the insured vehicle. Dealer fitted accessories are included up to a value of £1,000, but extended warranties, any insurance premiums and/or road fund licences are excluded.


----------



## 185sport (Aug 27, 2010)

That's what your regular insurers give you for the loss of the car. The other definitions of interest are:



> Sum Insured: The difference between the net invoice purchase price and the insured value, where the insured value is the lower amount, excluding any excess under the motor insurance policy.
> 
> 9. What is Covered:
> In the event of Total Loss of the Insured Vehicle occurring within the Geographical Limits during the Period of Insurance the Insurer will pay You the Sum Insured subject to the terms and conditions of this policy provided that the appropriate premium has been paid. The maximum amount the Insurer will pay will be the amount shown under the 'Claim Limit' on Your Insurance Schedule.
> ...


So they will pay the sum insured if the vehicle if written off.


----------

